# Beef Cubes?



## omgheather (Dec 4, 2004)

I have some beef cubes (stew) thawing and I am in the mood for something other than stew, strogonoff or barbeque.  LOL  Is there anything left?

I guess I want to make something unusual!  Ideas?


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2004)

We call it pepper steak. Fry the cubes, toss in some red or green peppers and onions, saute. Throw in some consomme or beef broth, add some coarse ground pepper and salt to taste, and a few dried chilis and let simmer. Serve over rice.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes. Chili!!! Chili is better with beef cubes. I can't stand using ground beef. Or, make shish kebabs. Just a couple idears!


----------



## omgheather (Dec 4, 2004)

I do my chili with inch cubes of beef.  Preferably sirloin! Yum!  And no beans either.


----------



## Catseye (Dec 5, 2004)

You could make Boeuf Bourguignon, which is beef stew with a pedigree. I also found a "Gooey Casserole" by Emeril, and a couple of kebab recipes.  All are below.  



Boeuf Bourguignonne

 3      pounds        beef round -- cut in 2-inch cubes
    2      cups          red wine
    2      tablespoons   olive oil
    1      teaspoon      salt
    1      teaspoon      pepper
      1/2  teaspoon      ground thyme
    1                    bay leaf
    1                    celery stalk
    3                    garlic cloves
    2                    carrots
    3                    onions
      1/4  cup           all-purpose flour
    1      tablespoon    tomato paste
      1/2  cup           beef broth
    1 1/2  cups          small white onions -- par-boiled
    2      ounces        mushrooms -- sliced
    5                    red ripe tomatoes
    1      tablespoon    butter
    1      tablespoon    olive oil
      1/4  teaspoon      salt
      1/4  teaspoon      sugar

 	    Combine wine, olive oil, salt, pepper, thyme, and bay leaf. Slice
      one onion, one carrot, one clove of garlic, and celery. Add to wine
      mixture. Marinate beef in this mixture for at least two hours and up to
      24 hours. Turn occasionally. Remove meat and pat it dry. Strain marinade
      and reserve. Heat 2 tablespoons butter with olive oil in heavy skillet.
      Brown the meat quickly on all sides. Remove meat to a two-quart baking
      dish. Deglaze skillet with 1/4 cup reserved marinade and add to baking
      dish.
 	      Chop remaining onions, carrot, and garlic finely. Melt two
       tablespoons butter in skillet and saute the garlic, onions and carrot
       until lightly browned (about 5 minutes). Blend in flour and stir one
       minute. Add marinade and broth and tomato paste. Stir until mixture
       comes to a boil. Pour over meat. Cover, cook in 350-degree oven for
       2-1/2 hours. Melt 1 tablespoon butter in skillet and saute white onions
       with salt and sugar until golden. Add mushrooms and saute for two
       minutes more. Add  white onions, mushrooms, and tomatoes to beef.
       Continue to bake for 10 more minutes.


Tex-Mex Gooey Casserole 

1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 cups chopped onions 
1 pound ground beef 
1 pound diced stew meat 
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
2 teaspoons cumin 
Salt and pepper 
1/4 cup tomato paste 
4 cups peeled, seeded, and chopped tomatoes 
3 cups beef stock 
10 flour tortillas 
2 cups grated Medium Cheddar cheese 
2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Grease a 9 by 9 by 2-inch square baking dish. In a large skillet, heat the oil. When the oil is hot, add the onions and saute for 3 to 4 minutes. Add the ground beef and continue to cook for 3 to 4 minutes, stirring constantly. Add the diced meat and continue to cook for 3 minutes. Stir in the garlic, chili powder, and cumin. Season with salt and pepper. Stir in the tomato paste. Stir in the tomatoes and stock. Simmer the mixture for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from the heat and cool. Spoon a couple of tablespoons of the chili mixture on the bottom of the prepared pan. Lay two tortillas on top of the chili mixture. Sprinkle the top of the tortillas with the Cheddar and Jack cheese. Repeat the layering process until all of the chili, tortillas and cheese are used. (The final layer should be cheese) Place the pan in the oven and bake until the cheese has melted, about 10 to 12 minutes. Remove from the oven and cool slightly before slicing.


Chinese Beef Kebabs

1/2  lb            beef sirloin, tenderloin, or top round -- cut
 into strips
                         green pepper squares
                         cherry tomatoes
                         pineapple chunks
                         lemon wedges
                         Marinade:
      1/3  c             sherry
      1/2  c             vegetable oil
      1/3  c             soy sauce
      1/4  c             brown sugar
    1      clove         garlic -- minced
      1/2  tsp           ginger

 Combine marinade ingredients and marinate meat 3 hours or overnight in
 refrigerator.  Alternate meat, vegetables and lemon wedges on skewers.
 Brush with marinade.

 Preheat grill.  Arrange skewers and grill for 8-12 minutes, turning
 occasionally.


SHISH KEBAB

 2 lb Beef, cubed
       1 lb Mushrooms
       1 c  Tomato wedges
       1 c  Onions, quarterd
       2 ea Green pepper, quarterd
     1/2 c  Salad oil
       1 ea Clove garlic
     1/4 c  Vinegar
     1/2 ts Soy sauce
     1/2 ts Basil
       1 tb Lemon juice

   Marinate beef in oil, vinegar, soy sauce, garlic,
   lemon juice, basil, salt and pepper to taste - from 3
   to 4 hours. Place on skewer, alternating with mushroom
   caps, quartered tomatoes, peppers and onions.
   Roast, basting with marinade.


----------



## Raine (Dec 6, 2004)

Beef tips and rice?


----------

